
Closing a Delaware C-corp that never conducted business - Andorin
Anyone able to advise on the cheapest way to dissolve a C-corp which was opened through Clerky but which never opened a bank account or conducted any business?<p>I&#x27;ve seen some folks online recommending to call the registered agent, ask them to resign and delete all records of the company.<p>Alternative seems to be paying at least $400 in taxes and then $200 for a dissolution certificate. Which is quite a hit given that the business has failed.<p>Any input would be greatly appreciated.
======
Andorin
If it helps, the company also did not register for an EIN

